# Gwinnett, GA - #16774 F Baby Friendly



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Animal ID # is 16774
I am a FEMALE, PEN 187 - GERMAN SHEPHERD
The shelter thinks I am A BABY
I will be available for adoption starting on 07/10/2011
FOUND STRAY ; X-LARGE ; FRIENDLY AND PLAYFUL 
Call the Shelter for more information 770-339-3200

Gwinnett County, GA: Find a Dog


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

poor baby.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Bump for this beautiful young lady!!!!!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Dear little girl, so apprehensive looking, is WAY down on the shelter list. There is another young GSD in the same shelter (boy.)
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

bump
She could almost fly with those ears!


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

that face! ugh it makes me sad! :bump: and :fingerscrossed: for her.


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

Aw, my heart.  If this were a male, I'd take it in a heart beat. My girl is too much of a princess to share with another female. Up you go, little girl.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Ohh such sad eyes!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Such sad eyes.  I hope she makes it out and into a good home. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Such sad eyes.  I hope she makes it out and into a good home. :fingerscrossed:


Ditto......


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Wow she's just a baby! Poor girl. I'm sure she will get scooped up fast; hopefully it's by the right people...


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Tbarrios333 said:


> Wow she's just a baby! Poor girl. I'm sure she will get scooped up fast; hopefully it's by the right people...


Not fast enough - still listed, bump for the baby.......
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## nmlvaio101 (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh, wow her eyes are making my me sad. BTW that is one clean animal shelter.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

she has a home and is being picked up on Saturday!


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

Great news!!!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

nmlvaio101 said:


> Oh, wow her eyes are making my me sad. BTW that is one clean animal shelter.


Yes - you can always tell it's Gwinnett even without a header!

Good luck to this little girl, hope she found a nice home.....
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

